# Res Judicata



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm familiar with res judicata as a legal term. However, it is referenced by Wilhelmus a Brakel as a work to consult contra the celebration of man-made "holy days," and I would like to find out more about this work. 

Wilhelmus a Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, Vol. I, pp. 38-39:



> Objection #4:
> The Jewish church also instituted various practices"” passing them on to subsequent generations"”which nevertheless were not commanded, such as fasting in the fourth, fifth, seventh, and tenth month (ï»¿Zec. 7:5ï»¿ ï»¿and 8:19ï»¿); the days of Purim (Est. 9:21-26); the feast of the dedication (ï»¿John 10:22ï»¿). In similar fashion the Reformed Church also has her traditions, which implies that also now we may and must uphold tradition.
> Answer:
> The practice of fasting was commanded by God; the determination of necessity, time, and circumstances was left to the church (ï»¿Joel 2ï»¿). Special days of thanksgiving are also commanded, the occurrence and frequency of which are to be determined by the church. There is no basis in the Word, however, upon which the church may legislate the observation of such days for subsequent generations. Such practices should be denounced and the church should not observe them. This is true also for our so"“called feast days which ought to be eliminated. Regarding feast days consult Res Judicata by D. Koelman, as well as his other scholarly and devotional writings. Other external religious ordinances and circumstances are principally commanded in the Word of God, the stipulations of which are left to each individual church, and consequently are alterable according to time and place. In doing so, however, all superstition must be avoided and such practices must not have an adverse effect upon doctrine and practice. Thus, the perfection of the rule of Scripture will not be violated, nor will the use of unwritten traditions be advocated.



I am wondering if the author is actually Jacobus Koelman, rather than "D. Koelman." I found another reference  but it's in Dutch, which I can't read:



> Ook zijn dankdagen bevolen, welke mede door de voorvallen en de kerk ten opzichte van de tijd bepaald worden; och de achtervolging daarvan door een instelling van de kerk aan het nakomende geslacht heeft geen grond in het Woord, en is te misprijzen, en de kerk moet zich daaraan niet houden, hoedanig bij ons zijn de genaamde feestdagen, die behoorden weggenomen te worden; zie hiervan Jac. Koelman, van de feestdagen: Res judicata, en andere van zijn geleerde en Godzalige schriften.



Does anyone know more about this work, the author or the Dutch text that I cited?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 23, 2006)

here is an imperfect translation

Thanks days also its ordered, which by occur and the church with respect to the time is stipulated; och the pursuit of it by an institution of the church to the complying with line has no ground in the word, and is disapprove of, and the church does not have keep himself to that, hoedanig at us are the holidays called, those belonged be removed; see of this Jac. Koelman, of the holidays: Res judicata, and other of its learned and Godzalige books.

http://www.worldlingo.com/en/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 23, 2006)

and a couple more - I think hoedanig is two conflated words...

http://www.freetranslation.com/free/

http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/text.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks, JD!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any further information concerning _Res Judicata_ or can anyone confirm whether the author is Jacobus Koelman as opposed to D. Koelman?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, I tried using the translator but it didn't make much sense. Can anyone with knowledge of Dutch translate some or all of the text below?



> In 1684 gaf Koelman nog een werkje uit om aan te tonen, dat de overheid haar grenzen overschrijdt bij haar regering over en in de kerk. Hij vertelt daarin dat het vorige geschrift zijn gewenste uitwerking heeft gemist, daar men het gewoon terzijde heeft gelegd. Het draagt de titel Res Judicata, ofte Theologische Getuygenissen, tot Bewijs dat de Kerkelijke Macht den Kerkdijken, en niet de Politijke Overigheden, Hooge of Laage, toekomt. En at Kerkelijke Canones ontrent Middelmatige Dingen, byzonder ontrent Formulieren en Feestdagen, niet sterk moeten op iemandaangedrongen worden. Met Aanwijzing van de Recht-strijdigheid van die Getuygenissen tegen ettelijke Resolutien van haar Ed. de H.H. Staaten van Zeeland. Nevens een Brief van Toeeygening aan de Leeraars van het Vereenigde Nederland (Rotterdam, 1684). Koelman citeert hierin uitvoerig uit de geschriften van Voetius, Apollonius, Hoornbeek en vele anderen om zijn zaak te verdedigen en toetst de resoluties van onder andere de Staten van Zeeland hieraan.
> 
> In zijn werkje getiteld Res Judicata (1684; zie hierboven) vraagt hij weer eens de aandacht van de predikanten, maar nu vooral om zich in hun geweten af te vragen of ze zijn zaak wel recht behartigen.
> 
> Zelf zegt hij, dat hij,,onder de smaadt en geessel van veelle laster-tongen is gebracht die zijn naam als quaadt verwerpen, my uitkrijtende voor een eenzinnig Hooft, een Labadist, een Dwaal-geest, een Scheur-maker, een Verachter van de Ordres der Kerke, een ongehoorzame aan mijne Hooge Overigheden." Maar in een brief aan de predikanten in Nederland (in Res Judicata) zegt hij: ,,Gylieden weetet, dat ik niet alleen rechtzinnig in de Leere ben, en een vyandt van scheuring, en afscheiding van de Kerk (gelijk uit myn praktijk en schryven, byzonder tegen de Labadisten gebleken is) maar ook een onderdrukt Leeraar ben. Zijn geestverwanten in het streven naar reformatie in de kerk heeft hij altijd hooggehouden, ook als ze zijn specifieke opvattingen over feestdagen en formuliergebruik niet deelden. Zo prijst hij herhaaldelijk werken van Ridderus aan, terwijl hij toch met hem in een pennestrijd verkeerd heeft over de viering van de christelijke feestdagen. Van Voetius' persoonlijke houding tegenover Koelman na diens verbanning is ons weinig bekend. Daaruit kan gecon-cludeerd worden dat deze zich distantieerde van Koelmans felheid en in ieder geval van zijn onbuigzaamheid inzake zijn visie op het preken op feestdagen en het niet gebruiken van formulieren. Toch heeft Koelman zijn oude leermeester altijd hoog gehouden en kon hij genoegzame stof vinden in diens werken om zijn eigen standpunt te verdedigen, wat hij dan ook niet heeft nagelaten. Wilhelmus a Brakel heeft het uitdrukkelijk voor Koelman opgenomen, toen diens zaak in 1682 diende op de Friese synode te Leeuwarden. Nadat Koelman zelf het woord voerde, heeft Brakel zijn geval bepleit door te stellen, dat Koelman nooit was gecensureerd of afgezet van de predikdienst (!) en dat de politieke overheden de macht misten om dit te doen. De aanwezige commissarissen-politiek kwamen hiertegen in het geweer, maar Brakel, die de voorzittersha-mer hanteerde, liet zich door hen het zwijgen niet opleggen. Men heeft hem daarvoor later gedagvaard voor de Gedeputeerde Staten, die hem vier weken hebben geschorst, een straf, die hij - in navolging van Koelman - niet erkende! Brakel heeft zijn opvatting over wat men Koelman heeft aangedaan en zijn reactie daarop ook op schrift gesteld, en wel in zijn Waarachtig Verhaal vande rekenschap, gegeven van Ds. W. a Brakel, wegens zijn E. verdediging van y t recht der Kerke... Hoe zijn E. de usurperende macht der Hooge Overig- heidt in het syspendeeren, en deporteren van een predikant om kerkelijke zaaken... heeft toegestaan (Utrecht, 1682). Maar niemand heeft zich de zaak van Koelman zozeer aangetrokken als zijn vriend uit Utrecht, Jodocus van Lodensteyn. Deze oud-predikant van Sluis schreef op 1 augustus 1675, dus kort na de verbanning van Koelman, een ook gepubliceerde Brief aan zijne Godzalige vrienden te Sluis bij gelegenheid der afzetting van Ds. Koelman (Amsterdam, 1675) om hen te troosten. En als hem later advies gevraagd wordt inzake het beroepen van een predikant in de plaats van Koelman, schrijft hij op 23 januari 1676 onder meer: ,,D. Koelman blijft ordinair herder van de gemeynte tot Sluys; en dat point dunkt my, is van sulken gewichte dat de kerk daer voor alleen alles moet lijden: want dat opgevend erkent zij het recht uit, de overheden macht zouden hebben een herder af te zetten''. Source


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

I might have to sweeten the pot to get some translation assistance. Feel free to contact me if you can translate this and we will work out a deal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)




----------

